# Food Safety News - 03/12/2021.... Norovirus in Sweden linked to shrimp from Estonia



## daveomak.fs (Mar 12, 2021)

*Norovirus in Sweden linked to shrimp from Estonia*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 12, 2021 12:03 am Outbreaks of norovirus in Sweden linked to shrimp from Estonia may have affected about 100 people. Reports from local authorities have not been fully compiled yet but based on preliminary information officials believe more than 100 people have fallen sick. It is mostly local outbreaks at workplaces where people have eaten shrimp sandwiches or a... Continue Reading


*New produce safety website provides information for pre-inspection reviews*
By News Desk on Mar 12, 2021 12:01 am A new website has been launched by the New Jersey Department of Agriculture to provide essential information for producers about the inspections that are required by federal law. The site provides information and frequently asked questions concerning the Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA), the Produce Safety Rule and Compliance and Enforcement, Grower Training and Third-Party... Continue Reading


*Apricot kernels with excessive levels of toxin recalled; cyanide risk cited*
By News Desk on Mar 11, 2021 07:56 pm Advantage Health Matters Inc. is recalling Organic Traditions brand dried bitter apricot kernels from retailers nationwide in Canada because of excessive levels of a natural toxin that can cause cyanide poisoning. Some of the apricot pits do not expire until December this year, according to a recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency.... Continue Reading


*CDC closes outbreak investigation; source of E. coli remains unknown*
By Coral Beach on Mar 11, 2021 02:09 pm The CDC has declared a deadly E. coli O157:H7 outbreak over, but the cause remains a mystery. The outbreak, which began in mid-December 2020, continued to make people sick through at least Jan. 12 this year. One person died, according to an outbreak update posted this afternoon by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.... Continue Reading


*Almost 100 sick as Arby’s restaurant closes for second time*
By Coral Beach on Mar 11, 2021 01:28 pm An Arby’s restaurant has closed for the second time in less than a month because of an outbreak of foodborne illnesses among its customers. Health officials say the pathogen involved is norovirus, which is notoriously hard to eradicate. More than 90 people have reported becoming ill after eating at the Springfield, IL, Arby’s location. The... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 12, 2021)

WOW! 2nd violation/closing over simple temperature control in a month!  What happen to _*training  & holding folks accountable*_, Be a nice boss, and require them to certify as "Serve Safe Food Handlers", let them take the training during work hours  and upon presentation of their certificate, reimburse them the cost. Even if they quit and move on to another resturant, you are still keeping the public healthy and investing in the community as a whole. Dang, it's less than $30 and it's done on-line!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2021)

We had that happen at a local subway a couple years back. Well over 100 people sickened. I rarely eat out lol








						It's The Norovirus, Says Tennessee Department of Health - Smokey Barn News
					

Smokey Barn News, August 9th 2013 Greenbrier, TN Robertson County UPDATE: September 8, 2013 Likely Norovirus Contamination source confirmed Smokey spoke to Deputy State Epidemiologist Dr. John Dunn with the Tennessee Department of Health on September 9th about his findings in this case. He...




					smokeybarn.com


----------

